# Messed up the biggest buck of my life



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I’ve had this giant 8 patterned all fall. Finally had the perfect wind to take him out. Everything went perfectly to plan, he stepped out at 30 yards broadside behind some brush. Just before he came into the opening he took off after a small buck and doe the opposite way. Leaving me with with what I thought was a 50 yard shot(ended up being 58) quartering away. To make matters worse he turned at the shot. In the end not completely sure where I hit him but i believe close to his upper back leg. Merely a few inches from a lethal shot due to the angle, but in the end just muscle blood. Tracked him 700 yards to where he bedded for the night, he was not there the next morning. I think he’ll be okay, but I really ruined it for myself and the others who hunt the property. 1st one I’ve lost since my first buck 13 years ago. I let the adrenaline of the moment take over my thought process. Don’t be like me🤣 hoping he’ll be back and not leave the property.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It’s hard to control adrenaline…if you hunt long enough it will happen…I’m sure that there’s a lot of us on this site that have lost a deer to a bad shot and there’s some of us that have killed deer that have been wounded before and healed over…I know that I have…it’s a sick feeling but get through it and get back out there ‘cause you never know when the opportunity comes again and it won’t happen sitting on the couch…by the way that is a great buck hope that you get another chance at him…good luck


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I got a buck with a broadhead still just inside the rib cage with no external wounds 2 years ago. He was just fine.....till he meet me LOL.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That’s a bruiser 8 pt! What county are you hunting? Hope you get another chance at him.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kenlow1 said:


> That’s a bruiser 8 pt! What county are you hunting? Hope you get another chance at him.


Madison/ union


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

what a monster


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

It happens to everybody. Take what you've learned from the experience and move on.


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

That's a giant, don't be to hard on yourself happens to the best of us. Hopefully you get another crack at him. 
Good Luck


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Learn your lesson , hopefully someone else reads this and can learn something .

In the heat of the moment it's easy to make a mistake . But shooting that far with a bow is usually not a good idea . Especially in the situation you described . Stationary and calm maybe . 

In the heat of the moment remember to slow down . If your rushed and feel forced to shoot there is a much greater chance of error . If you'd of just let him walk off you or one of the others hunting with you would have stood a good chance of crossing paths with him . But now who knows ? I've been in your situation and it isn't a good feeling . But no use sugar coating it . You screwed up and it sucks . 

Good luck. Hopefully he recovers .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well that sucks. Hopefully infection doesn't set in and kill him. If it was a fatal shot back there he would have been dead quick from hitting an artery. Learn from this. Rushed shots are never good or work how we hope.long distances just amplify the things that can go wrong


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry you didn't get him. Hopefully, he'll be back.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Quartering away and 50 yrds is not a good combination. Easy with a gun. Not responsible with a bow. It doesn’t matter how giant the buck is. Sometimes you just have to pass and get him on the next hunt. Sorry if that sounds harsh but the deer deserves it. Hope you get another chance at him. Dang nice 8pt.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Keep after it and don’t let it bring you down. All part of bow hunting challenge, you’ll get another chance. Good luck.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

bobk said:


> Quartering away and 50 yrds is not a good combination. Easy with a gun. Not responsible with a bow. It doesn’t matter how giant the buck is. Sometimes you just have to pass and get him on the next hunt. Sorry if that sounds harsh but the deer deserves it. Hope you get another chance at him. Dang nice 8pt.


I agree, I do think it makes a difference when shooting a 420 fps crossbow, that’s a shot I know i can make. The issue was more that I didn’t range it. I practice to 80, I wouldn’t intentionally go past 50 on a deer. I can get a 3 inch group at 50.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Is that buck being fed minerals or something, that’s a damn nice 8pt, GawdDamnit lol


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

ErieIslander said:


> Is that buck being fed minerals or something, that’s a damn nice 8pt, GawdDamnit lol


No but he’s likely a 6 1/2 year old, have pics of him from past three years. He was 135 inch 9 point 2 years ago, 150 inch 9 point last year, then what I’d guess to be 155ish 8 point this year.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No but he’s likely a 6 1/2 year old, have pics of him from past three years. He was 135 inch 9 point 2 years ago, 150 inch 9 point last year, then what I’d guess to be 155ish 8 point this year.


Man is he nice. Bad to the bone. I think you’re spot in with the measurements, Stud


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

it happens to all of us at some point in bow hunting .the best thing to do is just slow down. good luck you may get another crack at him,


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

You aren’t alone! Missed one Wednesday. Hit a limb which I said had to be cut last year! Heard a loud crack after shooting. Found the bolt at 47yds, buck was at 35/40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Junebug2320 said:


> You aren’t alone! Missed one Wednesday. Hit a limb which I said had to be cut last year! Heard a loud crack after shooting. Found the bolt at 47yds, buck was at 35/40.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep after it, you’ll see one bigger


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

That's one thing bad about xbows , I use to shoot one years ago ...but mainly you site it in maybe shoot it a few more times and put it away,,, I shoot a compound now and practice alot (it's actually enjoyable).. it's not just how tight your groups are it's doing something automatic without thinking...shooting a deer is alot different than shooting a target....to me practicing with my xbow was a little boring...hopefully you have another encounter with that huge 8...beautiful deer...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> I agree, I do think it makes a difference when shooting a 420 fps crossbow, that’s a shot I know i can make. The issue was more that I didn’t range it. I practice to 80, I wouldn’t intentionally go past 50 on a deer. I can get a 3 inch group at 50.


Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. A deer can drop in fractions of a second. At 50 yds they even have more time to move. For every successful long range bow kill, I'd venture there are many, many more stories of wounded and lost deer. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have only used a crossbow and I have always been really careful with the shots I take. I rarely take shots beyond 30 because I have seen deer duck longer shots when I hunted with my dad when I was a kid. I mostly do it because I try to do right by the animal and I know the sooner I get to the animal to field dress it the better the venison will taste.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

doegirl said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. A deer can drop in fractions of a second. At 50 yds they even have more time to move. For every successful long range bow kill, I'd venture there are many, many more stories of wounded and lost deer. It's just not worth the risk.


Totally agree. Respect the deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> I agree, I do think it makes a difference when shooting a 420 fps crossbow, that’s a shot I know i can make. The issue was more that I didn’t range it. I practice to 80, I wouldn’t intentionally go past 50 on a deer. I can get a 3 inch group at 50.


I can punch 3 inch groups at 60 yrds with my bow. Will I shoot at a deer at that range… nope. Just too many variables that can wound the deer. I’m 60 and have been hunting over 43 years. It’s just not worth the harm to the deer. I think some of this comes with age. I have a heck of a lot more respect for the animal now that I’ve hunted so long. The deer deserves our best and most accurate shot so they die quickly. Punching paper is way easier than a quick kill on a deer in its own environment.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Bobk, I agree with everything you just said. My thoughts exactly. I can shoot tight 50 yard groups at my back yard target all day long, but I won’t shoot a deer at 50 yards.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> Bobk, I agree with everything you just said. My thoughts exactly. I can shoot tight 50 yard groups at my back yard target all day long, but I won’t shoot a deer at 50 yards.


Patience’s is the key to a successful hunt…whether it’s with archery equipment or a gun…the stories are so much nicer to read afterwards…we’ve all been through it (the Senior Circuit)…a great adrenaline boost!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I wasnt going to comment on this but you stating that your crossbow shoots 420fps and that it shoots groups out to 80 yards got me......... It's still NOT a rifle, you need to get out from behind that mentality. Is that fast for a crossbow? Absolutely..... But is it REALLY fast? No not at all, the deer will be faster EVERY time, and you learned that the hard way. 

As others have already stated over and over just because you can hit a target at that distance doesn't mean you should try to kill an animal at it. Every single deer I've ever shot with a bow instinctively turned away from the sound of the bow going off, weather the arrow was already through them or not was a matter of distance. 50 yards is WAY too far to shoot and think the reason you got a bad hit is because you didn't range him, stop fooling yourself and look at the facts of the situation and learn from it so next time you can use your better judgment and let the deer walk. 

I'm also going to point something else out, your saying you got a bad hit because you didn't range him and he was farther than you thought. For all intent and purpose the only affect that would have had is elevation of the impact, a low hit or complete miss under the deer. It would have had ZERO affect on windage, you missed your mark because the deer moved BEFORE your arrow got to it plain and simple.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

And this is why you NEVER bother even mentioning hunting success or failures on the internet. Unless you enjoy a bunch of know it alls telling you what you did wrong and what a pizz poor hunter you are. Its pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> And this is why you NEVER bother even mentioning hunting success or failures on the internet. Unless you enjoy a bunch of know it alls telling you what you did wrong and what a pizz poor hunter you are. Its pretty much a guarantee.


Well if your going to put anything online in a place for conversation you have to be prepared for any and every opinion and facts out there


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Just keep on hunting and fishing Brandon!


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I have been hoping for an update, had anyone seen the deer?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Well if your going to put anything online in a place for conversation you have to be prepared for any and every opinion and facts out there


Exactly. Its never a good idea, there’s always one turd in the punch bowl that changes the entire tone of the thread.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ll say this, most if not all hunters have screwed up somewhere along the line whether it’s a bow, shotgun or rifle. It’s part of hunting.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Unfortunately most of the criticism comes from people hiding behind their computer screens or phones 🙄, not so much their expertise! 🤷🏼‍♂️ Just ignore them and keep on hunting and fishing Brandon!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes we have all either taken shots or seen somebody else take shots they wish they could take back. It's a part of hunting and chalk it up as a learning experience. It's necessary to hear the good things and bad things people have to say on the subject. Part of learning how to being a good outdoorsman is making mistakes and deciding not to take a shot when you're unsure. Nobody likes feeling that pit in your stomach. I know everybody that has commented on here wants the deer to make it and for Brandon to get another shot.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

I've made some pretty outstanding shots on deer that I fully intended to make. Precisely as planned and with the utmost confidence.
But I've also missed easy shots that I was just as confident in. Like the really nice buck 18 yards away, broadside in a picked soybean field. The goal is to eliminate those misses to the extent possible and taking only high percentage shots is a good place to start. 

Not piling on, but it's perfectly fine to feel bad about that shot. I would...but you don't get that one back. Learn what you can and be better prepared for next time an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Unfortunately most of the criticism comes from people hiding behind their computer screens or phones 🙄, not so much their expertise! 🤷🏼‍♂️ Just ignore them and keep on hunting and fishing Brandon!


Actually Brandon was offered a few bits of advice from people who have decades of experience. Hopefully it helps him on his future opportunities.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Unfortunately most of the criticism comes from people hiding behind their computer screens or phones 🙄, not so much their expertise! 🤷🏼‍♂️ Just ignore them and keep on hunting and fishing Brandon!


Most of the replies have been from guys with decades of bowhunting experience. Does **** happen sometimes? Yep. But how many times is the bad **** self inflicted


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 497827
> 
> View attachment 497826
> I’ve had this giant 8 patterned all fall. Finally had the perfect wind to take him out. Everything went perfectly to plan, he stepped out at 30 yards broadside behind some brush. Just before he came into the opening he took off after a small buck and doe the opposite way. *Leaving me with with what I thought was a 50 yard shot(ended up being 58) quartering away. To make matters worse he turned at the shot*. In the end not completely sure where I hit him but i believe close to his upper back leg. Merely a few inches from a lethal shot due to the angle, but in the end just muscle blood. Tracked him 700 yards to where he bedded for the night, he was not there the next morning. I think he’ll be okay, but I really ruined it for myself and the others who hunt the property. 1st one I’ve lost since my first buck 13 years ago. *I let the adrenaline of the moment take over my thought process. Don’t be like me🤣 hoping he’ll be back and not leave the property.*


From what I gather from Brandon's opening post...since he very wisely pointed out every mistake he made...he...more than anyone else is very aware of his mistakes.
More importantly...instead of what some hunters would do and just shrug it off...due to that very familiar 'sick' feeling in his gut...he meticulously analyzed his mistakes and obviously learned from them. You can bet those same mistakes won't happen again.

Far as him posting his experience here in open forum...I want to applaud him for doing so.
Contrary to some people's thoughts, I don't see one post here disrespectfully 'criticizing' Brandon or telling him anything he hasn't already learned the hard way. Which again...he won't forget.
What I do see is ...again...Brandon boldly shared his acknowledged mistakes and those mistakes are being discussed.

Most important...as stated a couple times earlier in this post...Brandon boldly shared his experience/mistakes...they are being discussed...and there is no doubt that both Brandon and everyone posting thus far did/are doing so to help others learn and...as Brandon said in the last sentence of his original post..."not make the same mistakes."

Helping others...Isn't that a huge part of what OGF is all about???

FWIW...Brandon...you know that 'sick' feeling you still have in your gut? Been carrying that same feeling for about 40yrs now due to a very similar learning experience. Have come to the conclusion that If'n that feeling ever goes away...it's time for me to stop hunting.

Thanks for the thread Brandon...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's tough Brandon, but it happens. I try to tell myself that patience almost ALWAYS prevails when I am deer hunting. They will almost always give you a good shot, and if not you can always try again another day. That is a giant 8, Holy Smokes!!!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Any update on this buck? What a tank. 
Any other sightings? Good luck


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Ok edited my earlier post, it’s been quoted a couple times and think it may have helped send this thread in the wrong direction! Back on topic!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hopefully the buck is still alive and someone will get a chance at him whether it is with a bow or gun? Keep us informed if he turns up or gets harvested.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crittergitter said:


> That's tough Brandon, but it happens. I try to tell myself that patience almost ALWAYS prevails when I am deer hunting. They will almost always give you a good shot, and if not you can always try again another day. That is a giant 8, Holy Smokes!!!


Referring to that 'sick' feeling I've carried for about 40 yrs in earlier post...it is a constant reminder to be patient and If'n the shot doesn't present itself...regardless of circumstances...don't shoot. That feeling has helped me for many years.
After my bad experience, hunted a certain buck for several yrs. He was a good 170-180 class deer. Would see him on average about once a year. Passed on many a nice bucks just to win the chess game with that deer. Wanted him so bad I could taste it.
One year he got within 20yds of me...closest I had ever been to him. But he just never presented a shot he was worthy of. Just too many twigs between us. Sure coulda chanced it and let an arrow fly but that old 'sick' feeling was settin on my shoulder keeping me from letting one sail.
Never did arrow him. Ole fellar prolly keeled over from old age.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Might have been mentioned before, but a buck that’s not on to you and not aware of your presence…not skiddish, will allow a slightly further shot opportunity with bow if you know your successful/safe shot capability. Obviously practice and common sense are part of the equation. Slowing down and not rushing the shot is imperative. Use common sense and give the buck respect. Good luck to everyone this Fall.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Haven’t seen the deer again but some neighbors saw a “large buck” dogging a doe limping a few nights ago. I don’t mind the hate, I recognize the mistake but I’m not gonna beat myself up about not recovering one out of the past 15. I’ll update if I see him again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Haven’t seen the deer again but some neighbors saw a “large buck” dogging a doe limping a few nights ago. I don’t mind the hate, I recognize the mistake but I’m not gonna beat myself up about not recovering one out of the past 15. I’ll update if I see him again.


Nope...no sense in beating yourself up about anything.
And knowing a few of the posters here personnaly...can assure you that there's no 'hate' intended.
Just a discussion for everyone to learn from.

From the scenario you gave with the 58yd shot and the deer moving right after you pulled the trigger...bet a $ to a donut he jumped string from not only the sound of the bow going off but the buzzing of the incoming arrow.
It happens...and lesson learned.

On the bright side...Very good chance that the limping deer is your deer.
Especially If'n he's the dominate buck in that neck of the woods.
You may just tag him yet...


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Haven’t seen the deer again but some neighbors saw a “large buck” dogging a doe limping a few nights ago. I don’t mind the hate, I recognize the mistake but I’m not gonna beat myself up about not recovering one out of the past 15. I’ll update if I see him again.


Keep after it, you might get another easier shot. Post up any pics you get of that buck, hopefully after you shoot him and close the deal. Good luck


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a crossbow hunter and I won't take a shot past 35. Not because I can't or my bow isn't fast enough to get there in a hurry. It's because of the sound. It's so loud and a deer will react to the sound faster then my bolt will get there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

For those interested...here's a very educational article about deer 'jumping string' with even the fastest of bows:








The Truth About Deer Jumping the String: There's No Formula for One of Bowhunting's Biggest Challenges


Veteran bowhunters share their takeaways on deer jumping the string after reviewing hundreds of archery shots on whitetails in slow-motion.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Nope...no sense in beating yourself up about anything.
> And knowing a few of the posters here personnaly...can assure you that there's no 'hate' intended.
> Just a discussion for everyone to learn from.
> 
> ...


He definitely didn’t hear it was just a coincidence, he was either deaf or so intent on a something that he didn’t care. When he turned away at 30 I was pretty much yelling at him to stop and he didn’t even acknowledge me. He just turned, either way it was too low. Think it would of been a kill shot 4 inches higher.


fastwater said:


> For those interested...here's a very educational article about deer 'jumping string' with even the fastest of bows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You're prolly right about it being a coincidence as far as him turning when he did.
Just thought the article was very educational on longer distant bow shooting (40+yds) and something informative for us all to read.
Especially when it comes to shooting the fast bows of today.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I know that feeling of messing up a shot on a big one. Stay positive and never give up. As far as taking long shots with arrows, I now leave that up to Tim Wells to amaze me on YouTube. It seems reckless but Tim always seems to get it done. (Unless his misses don't make it on YouTube)


----------



## bullet.bob532 (16 d ago)

Remember one thing patience and good decision making will normally result in success. A bow hunter is the closest thing to a sniper, the better and closer your target the better the chances of success.


----------

